# bob lee bows



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

are the discontinued bows from bob lee worth the 500 bucks?
heres the link:
http://www.bobleebows.net/takedown_recurve_hunter.html

is that worth the money? (should i not get a takedown cuz they are discontinued?) they have one pieces also :
http://www.bobleebows.net/onepcrecurve_hunter_pro_dura.html

which is better and are they worth the money?
let me know thanks.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Kaboom*

I'm not so sure I would recommend a Bob Lee bow after watching one blow up at the range about a month ago. I personally owned two Bob Lee's, traded them away for longbows. I've seen on other boards people who have developed cracks on the takedowns on the limbs. The one that blew up was a bow that was recently refinished by Bob Lee. Aparantly they never noticed a crack on the riser.


----------



## polkcavediver (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the same Bob Lee Hunter, and it's a nice bow, and I have never had a problem with it. Very durable. I've dropped it, knocked it over, stepped on it, whatever, and it shoots nice.


----------



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

I've known a lot of guys that were very happy with their Bob Lee bows.I would not however give $500 for one.I've seen a lot of used ones go for around $350.If I was going to give $500 I would get a used Widow from $500-$600 which will hold that value if you decide to sell or trade it later.


----------



## Ogeechee (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a sportsman on order. The bow has the 15 inch long bow riser with recurve limbs. The bow will be 60 inches. It should ship late this week. I hope that there is not a problem with this bow, because that would be very depressing...I am waiting patiently to shoot my new bow.


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Look on tradgang*

read this thread
http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=071587


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

Man I read that thread- I doubt Ill be buying a Bob Lee anytime soon-


----------



## asecondsource (Jan 21, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

Gee, I had a brand new Morrison blow up on me a few years ago, and fought with Bob for a week before I got the limbs replaced. I stopped shooting a Widow cause the Bob Lee is a lot smoother, faster, and the Lees will work the grip to fit your hand. Plus, Sandy was called me twice a week to let me know when my Lee will be done, at Widow, the only time I heard from them was when I Widow was shipped.
he Lee's run a very perfessional business, the bows are some of the smoothest bows out there, and they can handle a very light arrow with no problems. And yessir, they are very easy to quiet down. Are the Lee's worth 500.00? In my opinion, yes.


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

I've shot my signature - 48# @ 27" - for about 4 years now and have no problems and absolutely love it. My shooting partner has had his hunter for about 12 years - 50# limbs and 60# limbs @ 30" draw - with no problems either. He's even had 3 strings blow apart at full draw with no damage to the bow. I personally would not hesitate to buy another bob lee bow.


----------



## Kip Manuel (Jan 3, 2006)

I posted on the thread tuecer linked about Bob Lees and problems with limbs.I did have two crack but as stated Rob made them good and I ordered other limbs from them since.I have had 4-diff. Bob Lees and own two of them now with six sets of limbs.They are tough smooth bows and my go-to bow since 2001.Kip


----------



## Dago Carmona (Nov 23, 2009)

I have five Bob Lees. Extremely dependable, reliable, fast, accurate and a joy to shoot. They also support our toops by providing a Military Discount. The customer service is excellent. This bows are worth every penny. My Grandson is going to have a great collection of these bows.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay..i read the linked thread and fwiw?..my $.02?...

i don't know if Bob Lee Archery makes 300 bows year or 3,000 bows a year but i know this...there was less than a handful of complaints in that thread..most of which were settled with a superior level of customer service...(except the fellow who bought a 10 year old model used at a garage sale)...and no bowyer offering TD and single piece bows made of glass laminated wood is going to experience a 0% product failure rate...ain't happening...NONE....of them..no matter how much you pay..cause when it comes to laminating wood?..there are no gaurantees...just experience, knowledge, proven processes and warrantees that apparently the Lee Co. stands firmly behind just so threads like this one never make it to the net..to diminish sales and destroy the fine reputation they've established over many decades of satisfied customers and successful archers.

sorry..but admittedly being a Bob Lee fanboy?..i have the utmost respect for the man and his company..after all..his peers in the industry thought him a lunatic when he announced his intention of designing and manufacturing a 3 piece TD recurve..claiming it just couldn't be done and that it would never work...but he took a risk...applied himself..and made it happen..and wether it be to travel to a world tourney or?..fly to another continent for a hunt..any archer who's ever broke down their 3 piece bow of any configuration and stuffed it into a nice neat little package for national or international travel?..has Mr. Lee to thank for it.

are his bows the least expensive?...no...but it's also been my experience that they can and do outperform other makes that cost signifigantly more..with an emphasis on smoothness, durability and shootability..my Hunter model TD cost me $425 new nearly 2 decades ago...it originally came with 62"/54# limbs..i then bought 64"/46# Signiture limbs (used) and ultimately swapped those out for the current 62"/42# Classic limbs it dons today and have have zero limb issues with any of them..it sports a 19" riser made of resin impregnated Ash..i've even removed signifigant amounts of matrerial from the grip/throat area to custom shape it to my hand and refinished it myself..and to this day?..it shoots like a charm..and there ain't another bow made of simular specs i would trade it for at any price.

the custom shaped grip..










the bow...










again...sorry..but to me?..as far as archery goes?..Bob Lee defines the term "Living Legend".

Thanks for reading my rant...felt like i owed him that..and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------

